# let the sunshine in!



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

So I have been thinking of leaving my job for awhile, but haven't been brave enough to do it. Today I told my boss I was leaving. 
I have no firm plans, and no money. But for the afternoon both the dp and dr lifted considerably. 
I'm also on a strict diet, taking supplements and have increased my paxil. 
Sat in the sun today and saw the world as I used to see it.
I believe that confronting the shit in your life, and living honestly and healthily can make a huge difference.
I'm not saying this is the end of the battle, but it's been a small victory nevertheless. 
Ditch the stuff that brings you down people! Be brave, it could change your life x


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely, thank you x


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

jojo72 said:


> So I have been thinking of leaving my job for awhile, but haven't been brave enough to do it. Today I told my boss I was leaving.
> I have no firm plans, and no money. But for the afternoon both the dp and dr lifted considerably.
> I'm also on a strict diet, taking supplements and have increased my paxil.
> Sat in the sun today and saw the world as I used to see it.
> ...


totally agree.


----------



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you Lowrey

It was quite a revelation! Now i've just got to find a job! Bloody money . . .


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

jojo72 said:


> Thank you Lowrey
> 
> It was quite a revelation! Now i've just got to find a job! Bloody money . . .


when your actions are aligned with who you really are, doing the worst things can feel the best. when you deny yourself and force yourself to walk a path you really don't want, doing the best things can feel the worst. I hope you get it.

all the best!


----------



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

I do know what you mean. To thine own self be true x


----------



## JenS (Jul 10, 2011)

Good for you JoJo!! I'm happy for you. I want to do the same thing I've been away on vacation with my sister's family and I can't believe how better I felt. DP not gone, but it helps to get away from all the bad stuff that brings you down. Your thinking pattern changes. It takes courage to face your sh*t, so proud of you!


----------



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

JenS said:


> Good for you JoJo!! I'm happy for you. I want to do the same thing I've been away on vacation with my sister's family and I can't believe how better I felt. DP not gone, but it helps to get away from all the bad stuff that brings you down. Your thinking pattern changes. It takes courage to face your sh*t, so proud of you!


Oh hi, welcome back! It is amazing what a change can do. The only problem now is I'm totally broke, sigh. But I have a couple of options.

DP/DR are still there, but they are definitely getting better.

Where did you go? I need a vacation, but I guess my life is gonna be a permanent vacation for awhile!

Thanks for your kind words xxx


----------



## JenS (Jul 10, 2011)

jojo72 said:


> Oh hi, welcome back! It is amazing what a change can do. The only problem now is I'm totally broke, sigh. But I have a couple of options.
> 
> DP/DR are still there, but they are definitely getting better.
> 
> ...


I went up to Northern Wisconsin. Peaceful, quiet, serene.... Of course, now that I'm back in the city, my dp full blown again, which kinda shows that, for me, it's anxiety based. Thinking about ways to change that Glad you are feeling better.


----------

